# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  LukeTheDreamer's Workbook

## LukeTheDreamer

*Reality Checks:*
- Checking my phone to see that the numbers are in order, twice.
- Drawing letters representing questions on my hands. D = Am I *D*reaming? A = Am I *A*wake?
- Periodically looking for anything unusual, double-takes every time I examine something. (wood grain patterns, fingerprints, changing numbers or text)

*Dream Signs:*
So far only things vastly out of the ordinary, even then I can remain clueless. (Like the other night when my foot split in half, there was no pain, and some random lady fixed it with glue. Woke up cursing myself for not realizing I was dreaming. Haha)
- Flying/Airbending
- Cops chasing me (I have had little to no negative interactions with cops in my waking life)
- Punching something but feeling strangely restrained
- Distrustful friends (I consider myself very trustworthy especially to those close to me)

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Have an intentional lucid dream
- Stick to awareness-building
- Record dreams daily

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Learn to induce and control my lucid dreams
- Create alternate realities for experimentation
- Gain additional insight and self-awareness

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- Can do well if not rushed in the morning and have had proper sleep time.
- One specific lucid dream I took full control of *my* actions, told some DCs that we were in a dream, proceeded to prove it by going outside the cafe we were chatting in and jumped right on top of it. (all I can remember though, besides cops chasing me, which caused lucidity)
- One of the most enjoyable dreams I've ever had was set in a perfect high school reality. I was dating my _current_ crush, had the exact same schedule as every one of my best friends, and enjoying life as if everything I ever wanted was suddenly handed to me. I soon realized that I was 4 years in the past, freshman year (2007). I didn't become lucid when I realized this, but instead tried to convince everyone that I had somehow traveled back in time to an alternate reality as, in real time, I was actually a senior (2011). My struggle to convince everyone made them turn a cold shoulder to me until, strangely enough, their refusal to believe me eventually sparked lucidity. From that point, I thought, "Screw this nonsense," left the school only to find myself lost on the way home and eventually woke up.
-I have been on a major hiatus from dream recall, but recently (May 11, 2014) quit smoking cannabis habitually, which had clearly inhibited my recall abilities. (approx. 15 months of smoking, I can recall 1 vivid dream from that time)

*Current Technique:*
- Learning as much as possible about techniques and reading about the experiences of others to draw subconscious attention to lucid dreaming.
- Practicing recently acknowledged awareness techniques along with RCs.

----------

